# DTPicker in Excel 2007



## pesi (Apr 9, 2010)

I have noticed problems with Datetimepicker (from mscomct2.ocx) when I'm using it with Excel 2007. DTPicker is located in sheet. mscomct2.ocx is located in windows\system32 and it is registered with regsvr32 and registering is succesful.

I can add new DTPicker to sheet fine, but if I save the file and try to reopen it, DTPicker is not initialized (red crosses). Also reference to ocx is missed. If I open file to which DTPicker is added with earlier Excel version, reference is fine but DTpicker is not initialized and I will see red crosses again.

I have heard that this happens more often if Excel 2007 is the first office version installed to pc. If Excel 2003 is updated to 2007, it could work. There haven't been any differences between operating system. Same problem is with 32bit windows XP or 64bit Windows 7.

Any ideas why DTPicker is not initializing fine when it is already saved to file?


----------

